# cant get screws off my shifter



## Heraklinos92 (Aug 23, 2017)

pics provided show the problem. yes i used a screwdriver but wont turn. Did manage to get one screw off lol. what should i do?


----------



## 1966fastbacks (Aug 23, 2017)

I have had a lot of success spraying a small amount of wd40 around the edge of the screw head and letting it sit for +/- an hour then spray again and wait again.


----------



## 2psps (Aug 23, 2017)

Definitely hit it with some wd40 a few times and let it sit . Make sure you're using the correct size screw driver so that you don't end up destroying the head of the screw. These require a thicker tip then you're average screwdriver. 

I've had to drill one out due to the previous owner damaging the screw but that should definitely be your last resort.


----------



## 1966fastbacks (Aug 23, 2017)

2psps said:


> Definitely hit it with some wd40 a few times and let it sit . Make sure you're using the correct size screw driver so that you don't end up destroying the head of the screw. These require a thicker tip then you're average screwdriver.
> 
> I've had to drill one out due to the previous owner damaging the screw but that should definitely be your last resort.



Very true  - screw driver size is the key


----------



## Ridge Rider (Aug 26, 2017)

I have a small cordless impact driver that I use on stuck screws and bolts. The impact action has loosened lots of screws that I was ready to give up on.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Aug 26, 2017)

trick we use on airplanes put valve grinding compound on tip of screwdriver just for a better bite on the screw


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Aug 26, 2017)

schwinnguyinohio said:


> trick we use on airplanes put valve grinding compound on tip of screwdriver just for a better bite on the screw



I like that idea! It also helps to be using a good screwdriver- they just fit the slot better.  I have a set of Snap-Ons for difficult screws.


----------



## professor72 (Aug 26, 2017)

I would try aerokroil or other penetrating type spray first over a couple days. then using the right size screwdriver In the slot, give it a tap or two on the screwdriver handle top with a hammer and then try turning it. This usual works for me.


----------



## SHO2010 (Sep 10, 2017)

Kroil I havent had a screw or bolt that with a little soaking dident come off. Here is an internet special link.
http://www.kanolabs.com/google/?gclid=EAIaIQobChMInpeB-Iyc1gIVj7bACh2sDQ-0EAAYASAAEgJzXPD_BwE


----------



## syclesavage (Sep 11, 2017)

WD-40 and a good newer Phillips screwdriver. You may also try a lil heat in the form of a BIC lighter of equivalent.


----------



## stingrayjoe (Sep 19, 2017)

Old fashioned impact driver- the kind you rap with a hammer works well. The right size driver is key whatever way you go.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 29, 2017)

Use a correct size screwdriver with a wrench bung by the handle...then try tightening the screw a little first to break the corrosion.Use a wrench on the bung will give you better leverage & more control. You can twist til the heads bust off then deal with the studs left...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

